# 11:30 PM Butt and Brisket on the WSM



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

11:30 PM Butt and Brisket on the WSM
Both rubbed around lunch time.
Brisket rubbed with WolfeRub
Butt rubbed with Mr. Brown rub.
Using Minion Method with Kingsford charcoal and hickory wood.

It's 12:05 at pit temp is up to 207.  A little more and I can get a little sleep.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Forgot to add...
Butt on top rack, fat side up.
Brisket of  lower rack, fat side down.
Lower rack is approx 3 1/2" above standard lower rack position.  Top rack is in standard position.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

12:30 and 
WSM is at 227*
Butt is at 75*
Brisket is at 107*

turning off computer... more later.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

7:15 AM and butt and brisket have both been at 150 for quite a while.

WSM is sitting at 227*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

perfect timing....you've got time to catch one of those early contemporary church sessions.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris...sounds like a plan. How did you do the mod. to raise the lower grate?


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Nick, this time I'm using a grate extender made by Big Green Egg.
link to TVWB 
The Big Green Egg grid extender is a 15-1/2" cooking grate that adds an additional cooking surface to the WSM . It has two legs that attach the extender to the WSM grate, and the grate surface swings up on both sides to access the grate below (some older grid extenders do not have this feature). The distance between the grid extender and the WSM grate is 3-3/4".

The grid extender can be used on either the top or bottom WSM cooking grate. If you fasten down the swing-up portions (you'll have to wire them down yourself), you can hang it from the top WSM cooking grate (Picture 2). The grid extender costs about $20 and can be ordered from The Big Green Egg at 404-321-4658.  _text from TVWB_
I have it  attached to the lower rack, not the upper as shown in the photos.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris sounds good buddy!  You using sand or water?  I'd invite myself, but I'm done eating for awhile.  That said, just after I had a PP sammich dripping with Scott's and a huge serving of homemade tater salad for breakfast.  Oh yeah, and an ice cold Miller Lite!  Went to check on the damage from yesterday and there were a few beers left and I just had to start the day right!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

where are you posting the full report?  With pics?


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Might be starting out of the plateau.  Butt just moved to 154*, brisket to 153*.  Probably just have my hopes up though.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> where are you posting the full report?  With pics?


If you want pictures... you better start heading this way.  With your camera.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

not you, Finnster of the the Universe, Larry!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Isn't that just like Chris....thinks the world revolves around him!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

I guess it was on Finney's thread.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Everybody else understood what you meant.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> where are you posting the full report?  With pics?



Cappy,
       Believe it or not, I took one picture yesterday.  I had so many people here and so much going on,  I totally forgot about taking pic's.  Sorry, I have failed!!!!!!   :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

I hope the one picture was at least of a MILF that came to the party. 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm interested in that brisket Findude.  I got personal stake in the quality of the raw product.  I'm looking into rack extenders as we speak.  I'm not sure I need them, but they look pretty cool.  Thanks for the link.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack you can get it at the Firehouse and Casual Living store on hwy 17 in Mt. Pleasant.  They will have to order it though.  Don't keep them in stock.  I don't think they knew what it was before I had them order mine. Give them a call or get direct from BGE.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

I think my Plateau movement was wishful thinking. Still at 154* and 153*.
I may check my coals soon.  I should still be okay but want to add before I NEED to.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I think my Plateau movement was wishful thinking. Still at 154* and 153*.
> I may check my coals soon.  I should still be okay but want to add before I NEED to.



Always put more in than you think you'll need.  That way you don't extend your cook by having to fiddle with the fire.  You can always re-use the leftovers, so there's no waste!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

don't worry, Finney, if your brisket stinks, you can blame Jack!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

It was full Larry, so I should still have plenty.  But I'm just getting those _second thoughts_ in my head.

Can't blame Jack... he picked a good one.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

It's 1:12 PM
WSM at 223*
Butt at 164*
Brisket at 161*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Buddy have a drink!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

I think my brisket's broken.  lol
It had a couple hour plateau at 150* then started rising, stoped again at 161* and won't budge.  Been there a long time.
The butt was there along time also, but is now up to 173*.
Pit temp dropped a little but I just gave th coals a stir so that should bring it back up.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I think my brisket's broken.  lol
> It had a couple hour plateau at 150* then started rising, stoped again at 161* and won't budge.  Been there a long time.
> The butt was there along time also, but is now up to 173*.
> Pit temp dropped a little but I just gave th coals a stir so that should bring it back up.



One hopes you might have alternate dinner plans.  :-( 

I've seen 'em hang at the 160 mark for hours, then again I've seen 'em roll right on through.  All depends on the cow I guess.  Brisket at dark is not a bad thing.  

Pork sounds like it might get there.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes Jackie buddy, This is one stubburn cow.  I thought I was past the plateau when it hung at 150* and started moving again.  Figures I would get two plateaus With both the brisket and the butt.  Both at 150* and both at 161*.  Luckily the butt decided to move on.  I think Mr. Brisket just likes it where he's at too much. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay... so now it seems that Mr Brisket wasn't as stubborn as Mr Nu-Temp transmitter #3 was just tight lipped.  The 161* plateau was there, and some time during that point #3 decide he didn't need to 'phone home' any more.  Well the plateau ebded at some point and now we are at 180*.  A little longer an it is coming off and going into foil and the cooler. =D> 

Damn you #3.  :-X


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Brisket is in the cooler and resting since 6PM.
The cooking grates used for it are all cleaned up.

Butt is still in the WSM and at 181*.

I'll at least get to eat a couple slices of brisket tonight.

Pork and brisket will be served tomorrow evening for 'Bourbon Night', along with red beans and rice, and collards. (probably)

As Scarlett O'Hara said, "O' fiddle -de-dee... Tomorrow is another day"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Who exactly is coming to bourbon night?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack & Jim I'd bet!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Probably just be a couple of guys from work and a couple of Czech chicks.

We take turns selecting and buying the 'Bourbon of the Night'.  Who ever is buying makes the choice.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Can I come over? I'll help with picking up the Czechs!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Start driving.  Got more food than we'll eat.  Just declare as to whether you want ice or not.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Boy if I were only 20 years younger and 200 miles closer, I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat.  No ice by the way!

Chris, you're my new hero!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Boy if I were only 20 years younger and 200 miles closer, I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat.  No ice by the way!
> 
> Chris, you're my new hero!


Don't make me your hero.  They're just friends.

Hell, I'm older than all of them are.  I just forget to act it sometimes.  Actually I do most of the time, I just like to have some fun.

Having a Guinness slushie right now.  Put some in the freezer and forgot them.  Not bad.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2005)

I could post something ... but this ain't the Blue Room. [-X  =;  :-$  ](*,)  :tant:


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Butt came off at about 7:45 and is wrapped and in the cooler.  Everything is cleaned up and I'm working on another Guinness slushie.  Seems a shame to do all that cooking and have just beer for supper.  I'll snack on some when I'm pull ing the pork into chunks.  I'll do the finish pulling when I reheat it.  Unfortunatly I left the Food Saver in NC, so it will have to just go into Ziplock bags.  That's what it used to do anyway so no big deal.  I think I'll go cut a slice or two of that brisket.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh man Chris, mail me a slice will ya!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Kloset , I was laughing so hard at your pick up the "check" post, I accidentally edited your post instead of quoting it...sorry man.

You gotta put warning on lines like that..I just about puked my dinner I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

See what happens when you give some people the power to change things.

BTW: Brisket and Butt tasted great.  I sampled a little as I was getting it put away.  Both good and moist.


----------

